# Georgetown County, SC. OIS Officer is being charged with manslaughter.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I can't wait to read the comments on this one.





Georgetown County, South Carolina — Attorneys representing the family of a man fatally shot in February by a Hemingway police officer released the dashcam footage from the shooting. Video shows former Hemingway police officer Cassandra Dollard, 52, slipped and fell before fatally shooting Robert Junior Langley, 46. On Feb. 6, Dollard saw a silver car traveling west on Andrews Street in Hemingway and failed to stop for a stop sign, according to a police report. Dollard wrote that she activated her lights but Langley continued to drive away, failing to stop for a red light at the intersection of West Broad Street and North Main Street. The video, shows the vehicle chase coming to an end after Langley’s vehicle ran off the road and crashed into what appears to be a utility pole. After some attempted communication, it shows officer Dollard approaching the vehicle and ultimately shooting Langley as he tried to exit through a passenger door. The video also shows her attempt CPR on Langley as she tells him EMS is en route. Officer Dollard, 52, was taken into custody Feb. 9 on the manslaughter charge after an investigation conducted by SLED. She was released from jail the following day on $150,000 bail.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Lt Thunder Thighs. I'm sure she's a real peach to work with, carries her own weight and all.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I was thinking about dubbing the Benny Hill music over the footage.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

What a disgrace...on a related note this reminded me of whoever came up with the function that kills the audible siren when the cruiser is placed in park is a genius. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

This Gal is one in a million. I had wanted to feel bad for her, taking EVERYTHING we saw into account. I'm not longer on her side or even neutral. She seems dangerous.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Forced diversity, for diversity's sake, will be civilization's downfall. Eventually one of these clowns will be put in charge of nukes or something big.


----------

